# These bottles/ nipples for baby goats?



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.jefferspet.com/product.asp?pn=0040626&camid=LIV


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 25, 2012)

Seems like they would work. My breeder told me to get the pop bottle nipples from Hoegger Dairy Supply.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 25, 2012)

I use the grey nipples from Caprine Supply - usually get them through Jeffer's Supply with my 'big' yearly order, though to avoid paying shipping 2x.
They pop right onto a pop bottle so you don't have to buy extra bottles, just drink a few sodas in the 12, 16, and 20 oz sizes so you have different sizes for the baby as it grows.

These work well for our standard-sized kids, and I've nursed a pygmy or 2 on them but not sure really tiny babies would like them.

http://www.jefferspet.com/lambar-feeding-outfit/camid/LIV/cp/16743/


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, I use the soda bottle type nipples too.

I ordered mine through Hoegger's but I see jeffers has them too.

They slip over the head of a plastic cola bottle, and you can get them in any size.  Just be careful when you cut the tip to not get the milk to flow too fast.

If they are hungry, they will suck.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## lilhill (Dec 25, 2012)

My babies like the Pritchard nipples (yellow cap, red nipple) that goes on a soda bottle.


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 25, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I use the grey nipples from Caprine Supply - usually get them through Jeffer's Supply with my 'big' yearly order, though to avoid paying shipping 2x.
> They pop right onto a pop bottle so you don't have to buy extra bottles, just drink a few sodas in the 12, 16, and 20 oz sizes so you have different sizes for the baby as it grows.
> 
> These work well for our standard-sized kids, and I've nursed a pygmy or 2 on them but not sure really tiny babies would like them.
> ...


We also use these too they hold up well and are easy to clean.


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 25, 2012)

lilhill said:
			
		

> My babies like the Pritchard nipples (yellow cap, red nipple) that goes on a soda bottle.


I have a few of these, in case I have one that's a pain to get started, but they aren't as easy to clean and don't hold up as long.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 25, 2012)

I use the pritchard nipples with great luck.  The screw onto a pop bottle and I have never had an issue with them.  We order ours from Jeffers once a year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 25, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I use the grey nipples from Caprine Supply - usually get them through Jeffer's Supply with my 'big' yearly order, though to avoid paying shipping 2x.
> They pop right onto a pop bottle so you don't have to buy extra bottles, just drink a few sodas in the 12, 16, and 20 oz sizes so you have different sizes for the baby as it grows.
> 
> These work well for our standard-sized kids, and I've nursed a pygmy or 2 on them but not sure really tiny babies would like them.
> ...


Roll sugested I tree these, because we were having problems with our big kids with the Pritchard nipples(red nipple/yellow cap)  These nipples that she is suggesting work really well for the standard size kids and hold up the entire 10 weeks they are taking a bottle.  They also fit well on any plastic water bottle or soda bottle with a regular size screw top.  They don't let air in, but I figured out that if you lift up on the lip of the nipple every know and then it lets enough air around the screw top of the bottle to put air in the bottle.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*The only reason I didn't want to get the kind that screws onto the soda bottles is because we don't drink soda, nor do I know anyone that does and it seems like such a waste to buy soda and pour it our just for the bottles. 

These also seem easy to clean/ sterilize whereas soda bottles don't...?

I'll check out the links you guys posted! Thanks!*


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 25, 2012)

I was able to get glass soda bottles. Maybe people you know could save them for you.


----------



## mdavenport121 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm using the soda bottle nipples as well. I sterilize the nipples and bottle by letting them soak between feedings in water/bleach. They seem to be working fine. I needed bottles, so I paid $2 for two 12 oz coke bottles. You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 25, 2012)

I start my kids off on with pritchard nipples and once they get the hang of it we graduate to the grey ones. I found out the messy way though that the pritchard nipple fits best on a pepsi bottle and leak on a coke bottle. Something to do with the depth of the threads on the bottles.

I absolutely fell in love with the lambar bucket my friend made for me last year. It was priceless when bottle feeding. The kids could get their meals and I could do chores, worked out great.

Here is a link on how to make one. 

http://www.prydelandsranch.com/buildingalambarbucket.htm

The same friend also loaned me a holder for the bucket. It is tire rim with a bracket welded onto it to hold the bucket. Makes it higher off the ground and tip proof. If anyone wants to see it let me know and I will get pictures. It was a priceless as the bucket.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I was able to get glass soda bottles. Maybe people you know could save them for you.


*
I like the idea of being able to use glass! Will those Pritchard nipples screw right onto those or is there ones that pop on 'em?*


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 25, 2012)

The pop bottle nipples fit on the soda bottles.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*Oh ok, sorry I was confused; I was looking at so many different nipples that I got confused... I've seen some that actually screw on and some that look like they pop over the top somehow (or fit inside)... 

I think I'll just try the ones I showed; they are only $2.99, if they don't work I can always try something else. *


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 26, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The grey ones that Roll showed you do not screw on they slip on, so they should work with glass soda or beer bottles, I haven't tried it, We dont normally drink soda, but for a treat I got a 6 pack and then we saved the bottles.  LOL  The plastic bottles are hard to wash out, I don't heat the milk in them, I use a glass pyrex measuring bowel to warm the milk.  But I think they would fit on a regular glass beer bottle.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 26, 2012)

I start off on Pritchard nipples and switch to the regular black soda bottle nipples on day 2 or 3. We don't drink much soda either, but I buy the cheapo brand soda ($.80 per bottle) and dump it out.


----------

